# Favourite Album of Hymns?



## ewenlin (Feb 25, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good album of hymns that I can purchase off itunes? There are tons of top100 favourite hymns or top100 hymns of all time but I was just wondering if there might be any here who already have any such albums and can give some good recommendations.

Psalms too.

I think I'm in the right forum. I tried searching for another but this seems to be it. :/

Ewen


----------



## jason d (Feb 25, 2010)

My favorite are the ones redone by Indelible Grace Music, Matthew Smith, and Red Mountain Music. But not sure if everyone will like that style, but they always pick very good, even very Monergistic Reformed hymns.

Indelible Grace: Indelible Grace Music
Red Mountain: Red Mountain Music <-if you go to b-sides you can get some free downloads
Matthew Smith: Welcome To MatthewSmith.us <-you can download one of his lasted records free


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2010)

Choir of King's College Cambridge has a number of lovely collections.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 25, 2010)

Jars of Clay _Redemption Songs_ for hymns.

For psalms: Psalm CDs - Presbyterian Reformed Church. They're $5 for the volume 1 CD and $8 for volume two. I have volume one and listen to them in my car. Good stuff.

Added: Oops, you wanted iTunes. I don't know if the psalms are on iTunes or not, but a CD can always be ripped and converted to your iTunes pretty easily if you want to do that.


----------



## Berean (Feb 25, 2010)

My favorite: Together for the Gospel Live - Sovereign Grace Music - Bob Kauflin

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/together-for-the-gospel-live/id304389001

You can get it for a bit less at SGM Sovereign Grace Music


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 25, 2010)

My favorite Hymns albums are Hymns Triumphant Vls. 1&2. 

Amazon.com: Hymns Triumphant 1 & 2: Lee Holdridge, John Alldis, Malcolm Hicks, London Philharmonic Choir, London's National Philharmonic Orchestra: Music


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2010)

Unless you were asking about something like [video=youtube;HoEP5cQFHxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoEP5cQFHxU[/video]


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my favorite ones to play for something jazzy is Jazz Meets Hymns by Ju Ju Sing.


----------



## Berean (Feb 25, 2010)

Jean, I think I saw that on Hee-Haw a few decades ago.


----------

